# where could I buy a snare trap?



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I looked on e-bay but didnt see any.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The Snare Shop 712 792 0600 ask for Neil or www.snareshop.com


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I might "check" at Ebay...but I almost never buy traps there... It seems that ALOT of the traps offered for sale there, are offered by people who have no idea of what they have, and are quite often bought by people who have no idea of what they are buying...... And they seem to end up going rather high...especially when you figure in the shipping.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Are you looking for snares or traps?

There is a Freemont Foot Snare - but spendy, RAM Power Snares and I believe collar-em snares/traps.


----------

